# Ryobi P150 Batrtery "Fuel Gauge"



## manhunter (Aug 28, 2009)

I don't know much about the tool is it solely for chargin batteries?


----------



## GerryG (Aug 26, 2009)

The Ryobi P150 is not a charger, it is a Gauge that fits on the stem of a Ryobi One+ battery to read the existing charge. It is suposed to tell you whether the battery is fully charged, partially charged, or needs charging.


----------



## Highlander (Mar 2, 2009)

I don't have one, but would like to hear from anyone who has one as to whether it is worth getting. I have a voltmeter that I use to check my batteries, it sits next to both my charged and discharged batteries, it is very handy, not sure the battery tested would be any easier.

The report in this thread is not very encouraging.


----------

